# Installing an old kernel on Gentoo r2008

## dulrich

Hi,

For third party driver I need to use a kernel <= 2.6.19... Is there a port via emerge for old kernel?

What is the simplest way to install an old kernel?

----------

## Simba7

What's the driver?

----------

## dulrich

It's a qlogic driver for HBa...

It's for a BladeCenter with BootOnSAN and dual path for failover...

In fact I have 3 solutions :

- rdac driver from LSI (need a 2.6.19)

- qlogic driver from qlogic (need a 2.6.19)

- qlogic driver from Linux... but this one does not support failover. I need to use multipath-tool which could a problem (it's based on wwid which can change when we move the volume to another blade)

----------

## baeksu

Regardless of which kernel version you've installed from portage, you can always manually install any kernel version you like, risk free! Just get the version you like from kernel.org.

----------

## Simba7

..just make sure it doesn't have this: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080213-vmsplice.xml

Why do you *need* 2.6.19?

What model of BladeCenter HBA do you have?

----------

## dulrich

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> ..just make sure it doesn't have this: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080213-vmsplice.xml
> 
> Why do you *need* 2.6.19?
> 
> What model of BladeCenter HBA do you have?

 

oups for security hole ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

I have QLA2422 with 2 paths.

The Qlogic driver from Qlogic supports failover which Qlogic driver from Linux does not. But Qlogic driver from Qlogic could not be compiled against kernel greater than 2.6.19 due to changes in interrupts source code in kernel.

----------

